# Bose: How do I replace radio w/Nav



## teacher575 (Dec 27, 2008)

How do I replace the radio in my 2002 Maxima with navigation? I want a radio that I can directly connect my ipod to. I don't need the CD changer anymore, so that's not a problem. I wouldn't even mind if I lost the navigation, but I still need the climate controls. 

Any advice on the particular brands of radios (e.g., alpine, sony, etc) that can help me out? Thanks!

Joh


----------



## PixelPusher74 (Jan 10, 2009)

Go to crutchfield.com, enter the make, model and year of your vehicle and they will only display stuff that will fit in your car.


----------

